# NEWS FLASH! Havanese are Cuban Bichons



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

:tape:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

While Bichon Frise and Bichon Havanese are both members of the 'Bichon' family, they certainly aren't the same breed, any more than a Springer Spaniel and a Cocker Spaniel are the same breed.

While the correct nomenclature is certainly Bichon Frise or Bichon Havanese, in common useage in US dog circles and competition, they are routinely referred to as either Bichon or Havanese. 

The fact that most don't refer to their dog as a Bichon Havanese certainly does not indicate they are ignorant of the fact.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leah said:


> You righteous people are gleefully dragging Jamie Tudor through the mud and I hate to ruin your fun.
> 
> There are about 8 breeds that are considered Bichons. The only breeders recognized by the AKC are Maltese, Havanese and Bichon Frise.
> 
> Do you homework before you show your ignorance. PLEASE!


You forgot another AKC breed that is also part of the Bichon family. Know which one that is?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lowchen


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I would guess Bolognese or Cotons, but not sure they are in the AKC??


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

The Havanese is NOT a Cuban Bichon Frise. Havanese have developed over hundreds of years and are a significantly different and unique breed compared to the Bichon Frise. The name Bichon Havanese is not generally even used.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

kelrobin said:


> I would guess Bolognese or Cotons, but not sure they are in the AKC??


They are not AKC approved breeds, yet.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Bolognese and Cotons are not in the AKC. I'm pretty sure Kathy is talking about the Maltese.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Lowchen


You got it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leah said:


> You righteous people are gleefully dragging Jamie Tudor through the mud and I hate to ruin your fun.
> 
> There are about 8 breeds that are considered Bichons. The only breeders recognized by the AKC are Maltese, Havanese and Bichon Frise.
> 
> Do you homework before you show your ignorance. PLEASE!


Was this meant for everyone on this board? You're so offensive! I know the Havanese is also the Bichon Havanais--duh!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

So, where have any of us exhibited this so called ignorance? Is it because we don't go around posting about Bichon Havanaise, vs Bichon Frise? For heaven sakes. I do not understand any of this. I do not understand people that seem to thrive on drama. I do not understand people that ask questions and then argue with every response unless it mirrors their thoughts. Mostly, I don't understand why anyone would want to create strife in a forum intended to share a love & joy of a beloved companion animal.

I for one have enough sadness and trouble in day to day life to deal with it in places such as this.

I'm done. I'm going to take a shower and cuddle with my dog. My wonderfully unaware of the fact that he is a misfit dog. My beloved pet that was bred by an unscrupulous party that did not care where there animals wound up and I so blessedly found. 

This is all just too sad.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Leah said:


> Got to learn to READ. A Havanese is a Cuban BICHON!


No, it is not. It is a Havanese, or Bichon Havanais, or Bichon Havanese, or Havana Silk Dog, or Little Dog From Havana, but it is NOT a Cuban Bichon.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sally:

Me too-you can't discuss subjects with people that just don't want to learn-I am going to cuddle with my Beautiful AKC Registed CH and my two rescue kids who could care less-they let "sissy" do the show stuff and they just get extra hugs for being what they are.

Everyone else hug your "kids" and hopefully the drama will go away.

Kathy-give a extra hug to Miss Vallie-I watched her on Sat night strut her stuff-she is a beautiful girl.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lowchen's are also AKC and look soooo much like Havanese. I'm not arguing it's a breed that often gets missed.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

This made me LOL...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leah said:


> You righteous people are gleefully dragging Jamie Tudor through the mud and I hate to ruin your fun.
> 
> There are about 8 breeds that are considered Bichons. The only breeders recognized by the AKC are Maltese, Havanese and Bichon Frise.
> 
> Do you homework before you show your ignorance. PLEASE!


Hey now-----do you need a time out Leah? I think you need to calm down and think your posts/threads through before you insult an entire forum here or you won't be a member long.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Words of wisdom:

DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is strange. Why would you post something like this? Your other posts are strange questions too that seem very controversial.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Words of wisdom:
> 
> DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!


+1


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leah, if you don't like us you don't have to stick around. That is the beauty of a free forum. It is perfectly OK to disagree, but in my opinion and experience on this forum rudeness will not be treated with respect.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

NEWS FLASH: take a chill pill Leah.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Who's Jamie Tudor? Guess I don't read the forum often enough. 
I told McKenna and Sedona that they are Cuban Bichons. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Poodles. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Pit Bulls. They didn't care. Then I told them they were really Havanese. Guess what. They didn't care.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

mckennasedona said:


> Who's Jamie Tudor? Guess I don't read the forum often enough.
> I told McKenna and Sedona that they are Cuban Bichons. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Poodles. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Pit Bulls. They didn't care. Then I told them they were really Havanese. Guess what. They didn't care.


LOL...the only 'handle' my Kipling denies is Sock Stealer!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

OH NO! Mommy told me I was a dog, a wonderful Havanese dog! Now you people are telling me that I am CUBAN. No. No. not one of those! I am a wonderful Havanese American dog! (PLEASE don't tell mommy that I can use the computor now. She will turn it off and I haven't figured out how to turn it on.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Who's Jamie Tudor? Guess I don't read the forum often enough.
> I told McKenna and Sedona that they are Cuban Bichons. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Poodles. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Pit Bulls. They didn't care. Then I told them they were really Havanese. Guess what. They didn't care.


ound:ound:

I'm thinking Gucci might be Havana Mexicana since she really loves Tacos and nachos,


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> ound:ound:
> 
> I'm thinking Gucci might be Havana Mexicana since she really loves Tacos and nachos,


Oh my Kara I think Lilly and Gucci are sisters seperated at birth.:laugh:


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

op2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JMHO...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Who's Jamie Tudor? Guess I don't read the forum often enough.
> I told McKenna and Sedona that they are Cuban Bichons. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Poodles. They didn't care. Then I told them they were Pit Bulls. They didn't care. Then I told them they were really Havanese. Guess what. They didn't care.


and Susan they are the sweetest havs around!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I second this-----


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think she is gone!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, and just when we were getting some spice back in the forum. :biggrin1: Remember the good ole' days? ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, I'm thinking she's gone, too. No one to feed, so why not talk about Tacos and Nachos?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Who was the one posting about attitude? 

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have a feeling she is not gone. She is probably reading just not posting.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige, Mr Roman & Ms Frannie could care less what you call them as long as you call them for their three meals a day. Oh and Frannie says for tons & tons of snacks.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

